# The Vape Guy - New Pico Kits



## BumbleBee (3/1/17)

Hi everyone, just a quick chirp to let you know that we have a few of the new "bronze" pico kits in stock at vapeguy.co.za

These are the same Pico's that we all know and love, but they just look so much cooler, they're hideously beautiful 

​
The White one has a Matt finish and the Black has High Gloss finish, both trimmed with what appears to be cast copper with matching seals on the tank.

The kits are available here for R890

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (3/1/17)

Hmmm...

That black one is dead fancy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (3/1/17)

DAMN! There goes my budget!

Order placed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> DAMN! There goes my budget!
> 
> Order placed!


Your budget will recover 

are you sorted with batteries?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (3/1/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Your budget will recover
> 
> are you sorted with batteries?



LOL, yeah, sure it will 

All sorted on batteries thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> That black one is dead fancy!


The paint finish on the black one is certainly quite classy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (3/1/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The paint finish on the black one is certainly quite classy
> 
> View attachment 80513



Damn, wondering now if I should rather have ordered black instead of white!


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> Damn, wondering now if I should rather have ordered black instead of white!


Take both 

But seriously, the courier will only collect it tomorrow, so there is still time to change your mind

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (3/1/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Take both
> 
> But seriously, the courier will only collect it tomorrow, so there is still time to change your mind



Yes PLEASE change it to black!

Both is a bit much right now, but, maybe 2nd 1 next month

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> Yes PLEASE change it to black!
> 
> Both is a bit much right now, but, maybe 2nd 1 next month


You sure? The white has the loveliest soft velvety feel to it 

Just messing with you, they're both equally awesome, I would also find it quite hard to choose.

I'll get @Rincewind to change it for you, he loves packing parcels

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Richelo Killian (3/1/17)

BumbleBee said:


> You sure? The white has the loveliest soft velvety feel to it
> 
> Just messing with you, they're both equally awesome, I would also find it quite hard to choose.
> 
> I'll get @Rincewind to change it for you, he loves packing parcels



You are so evil! 

Will stick with the black for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (3/1/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> You are so evil!
> 
> Will stick with the black for now.


Great call here, that black one is incredible!!


----------



## BumbleBee (13/3/17)

And now for something awesome, again 

We have a few of the new Pico kits with stunning Resin bodies, they really are a sight to behold. These give you a great "high end" look and feel at more manageable pricing. We have the Full Kit with Melo III Mini in stock at www.vapeguy.co.za for R1200

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (24/3/17)

Our favourite starter kits are back, the Pico Kit with 2ml Melo3 Mini are available in Brushed Stainless, White and Hot Pink here


----------

